# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: How to keep Emerald crabs

## AquaticQuotient.com

The Emerald, or Mithrax crab, is often sold as a natural control for bubble algae. Jeremy Gay explains how to keep it.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

